# Icon



## Daniel (10. Dezember 2000)

Ich habe schon bei ein paar Seiten gesehen das neben der URL wo normal diesen ie 'e' Icon ist ein anderes zu sehen ist. Wär nicht schlecht wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie das geht.


----------



## Dizzybaer (31. Dezember 2000)

ich habe genau dort nachgeschaut ein bei mir kommt leider keines. http://www.cheat-welt.de

vielleicht kann mir einer helfen, aber bitte nicht in der ersten Weiterleitungsdatei suchen, sondern in der tabellarischen Seitendarstellung!! Ihr werdets schon finden und vielleicht könnt Ihr sogar helfen!!!


----------



## Dizzybaer (14. Januar 2001)

Ok, danke ich werde es weiter ausprobieren.....


----------

